# Spare tire question...



## buckhigh (Oct 21, 2008)

I currently run Toyo Open Country AT 265/75/r16 on a 4wd 2002 2500HD. I blew my rear left tire a week ago pulling my landscape trailer. I put the spare on which was the original 245 Firestone. I was only 5 miles from home and I creeped it under 25mph. As long as 2WD was engaged getting her home, was I safe from any drivetrain damage?

Next, I found a used Toyo Open Country AT (same size, same style, same tread design) which has about 8/32 tread left, while my other 3 are around 6/32. I just mounted it this evening, but haven't drove her yet. Will that be safe for a month or two until I replace all four? If we were to get hammered with snow, can I engage the 4wd without damaging things? Much appreciated on any words of wisdom given...


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I would say your good. 2/32 ain't much difference at all. I really don't think your tk will notice the difference. I.e. the diff or abs


----------



## buddymanzpop (Nov 14, 2009)

Your good.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Truck will be fine.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

You just run into problems when you have an axle that has tires that are smaller or larger then the other axle. The drive train has one set that travels father or a shorter distance then the other. Then you start to bind up the drive train. But if you need 4x4, you now have slip on the pavement from the snow / ice. So you really need a big difference in size to cause a problem. It will not come out of 4x4. Try backing up 50 feet and then shift out.


----------



## buckhigh (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey guys, looking to replace my alternator in the next few weeks. How can I verify if I have the 105A or 145A? I thought I once saw the amps stamped on the alternator? Now, I went out and checked it just says Delphi Automotive systems blah blah. Ran my VIN on AC Delco.com and it lists both for my truck? Also, any of you guys have any experience with Goodyear Poly-V Gatorback serpentine belts???

Thanks again for all the advice!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I think only way to tell between all the options would be the regulator. If I remember there's like 2 that will fit, and 2 that won't its kinda a pita,,,you want the big one but can't b/c the reg plugs are diff


----------



## buckhigh (Oct 21, 2008)

dieselss;1520795 said:


> I think only way to tell between all the options would be the regulator. If I remember there's like 2 that will fit, and 2 that won't its kinda a pita,,,you want the big one but can't b/c the reg plugs are diff


When you say all the options...do you mean brands? I plan on putting a DelcoRemy from Advance Auto or get an OEM one from the dealer.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry meant all the amp ratings I thought there were 3 amp ratings imo I would look at dcpower dot com. Or other places before I would buy from a.a or a.z.


----------



## buckhigh (Oct 21, 2008)

dieselss;1520804 said:


> Sorry meant all the amp ratings I thought there were 3 amp ratings imo I would look at dcpower dot com. Or other places before I would buy from a.a or a.z.


Will do. I've been doing some searches on here lately, and it's very overwhelming with understanding alternators. Seems like too much amps is just as bad as not enough. I assume you are not a fan of anything OEM or Delco related?

Thanks!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well to many amps aren't bad when there put out. But when there taken,,that's the too bad. I'm not a fan of auto zone,,,advance auto,,,pep boys ,,,electrics. In a pinch,,sure not long term I actually love OEM stuff....just don't seem right to go back to OEM when aftermarket is so much better. Ok look at your alt for ex. I'm Gunna say that the 145 is close to 300.00. For a little more, you could prob get a 200 or higher that's made better and will past longer then the a.a. junk


----------



## buckhigh (Oct 21, 2008)

dieselss;1520819 said:


> Well to many amps aren't bad when there put out. But when there taken,,that's the too bad. I'm not a fan of auto zone,,,advance auto,,,pep boys ,,,electrics. In a pinch,,sure not long term I actually love OEM stuff....just don't seem right to go back to OEM when aftermarket is so much better. Ok look at your alt for ex. I'm Gunna say that the 145 is close to 300.00. For a little more, you could prob get a 200 or higher that's made better and will past longer then the a.a. junk


Completely agree and understand what you're saying. Advance Auto has a 145A DelcoRemy for $200 brand new, not reman. Between online discount codes and core charge, that price will drop by $30. Not too bad, and DelcoRemy is as close to OEM dealer products. But I will not and cannot buy anything until I fugure what alternator mm and amp is currently installed in my truck.


----------



## buckhigh (Oct 21, 2008)

Just read plow prep package does come with the upgraded 145A.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I hate to say it,,you prob won't tell unless you take it off and get tested. find the info on the alt itself would be the only way to get the exact info


----------



## buckhigh (Oct 21, 2008)

dieselss;1520856 said:


> I hate to say it,,you prob won't tell unless you take it off and get tested. find the info on the alt itself would be the only way to get the exact info


I'm probably going to have to. The part numbers on advanceauto.com are not matching the number on delcoremy.com


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

They wouldn't anyway. Aa don't use delco alts


----------



## buckhigh (Oct 21, 2008)

dieselss;1520865 said:


> They wouldn't anyway. Aa don't use delco alts


They sell brand new DelcoRemy on their website. And the DelcoRemy part number on aa.com is not matching what DelcoRemy has listed on their website.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

As far as I remember from what i was told it may be parts of delco but not 100% delco like aa contracts out to sell them but they aren't made by delco,,,but there made to delco specs using diff parts


----------



## buckhigh (Oct 21, 2008)

dieselss;1520873 said:


> As far as I remember from what i was told it may be parts of delco but not 100% delco like aa contracts out to sell them but they aren't made by delco,,,but there made to delco specs using diff parts


Thank you for the advice. I figured it out. The part numer on aa.com is 91606-WU. On delcoremy.com calls for a 91653. The 91606 is obsolete, and superseded by the 91653. $208 brand new less $12 core charge and 20% online coupon code. Going to call the dealer Monday to check price on a Delphi. I have no problems putting a DelcoRemy over Delphi in the truck.

Did some quick research on DelcoRemy...looks like their corporate office are not too far from you!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Did you ck. Dcpower dot com or other options ??


----------



## buckhigh (Oct 21, 2008)

dieselss;1520883 said:


> Did you ck. Dcpower dot com or other options ??


Now that I know it's a 145A, I'm working on that now. I wanted to see what a Delco replacement would roughly cost first to compare with aftermarket options.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok. That's compairig apples to oranges tho


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

buckhigh;1520792 said:


> Hey guys, looking to replace my alternator in the next few weeks. How can I verify if I have the 105A or 145A? I thought I once saw the amps stamped on the alternator? Now, I went out and checked it just says Delphi Automotive systems blah blah. Ran my VIN on AC Delco.com and it lists both for my truck? Also, any of you guys have any experience with Goodyear Poly-V Gatorback serpentine belts???
> 
> Thanks again for all the advice!


I know you got it all figured out, but for future reference: The quickest way is to check the RPO codes printed on the label in your glovebox. Google produced this list of alternator RPO codes:
http://www.silveradosierra.com/electrical/which-alternator-do-i-have-t17960.html
K09 Alternator, 140 amps
K60 Alternator, 100 amps
K62 Alternator, 105 amps
K65 Alternator, dual, 105 amps each
K68 Generator, 105 AMP
K76 Alternator, dual, 125 amps each
K99 Alternator, 85 amps
KD9 Alternator, dual, 145 amps each
KG3 Alternator, 145 amps
KG4 Alternator, 150 amps
KG7 Alternator, 125 amps
KG8 Generator 130 Amp
KG9 Generator, 140 Amp
KW1 Alternator, 160 amps
KW2 Generator, 124 Amp
KW5 Alternator, 220 amps
KW7 Alternator, 170 amps
KW8 Alternator, 155 amps
KXB Dual Generator, 100 Amp
KXB Alternator - Dual 100 AMP
KY1 Generator, Hybrid motor

You can google up an RPO decoder where you feed in all your codes and it gives you descriptions for all of them at once. Even better, get a GMVIS report for your VIN and you get the entire list, and additional info, without having to type in all your codes.

You used to be able to get GMVIS reports from http://www.compnine.com/vid.php but they went out of business a couple years ago. It looks like they're back, which I just discovered and am very happy about. Hell yeah! Go give it a try, and save the results! Looks like you have to pay for the additional info now, but the important part is the complete list of RPO codes.

Also FYI if you have another truck with a 105amp (or if someone else reads this thread and thinks about it), upgrading the alternator would require at least an upgraded serpentine belt to match, as the length differs. If you squeeze it on with the old belt then the tensioner may wear out quickly and the tension will be wrong.

Oh, and for Delco replacement, see if Rockauto.com has it and check DiscountPartsHub.com too.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Good advice holy. !! I'm impressed!


----------



## buckhigh (Oct 21, 2008)

Yes, thank you for the information. I completely forgot about the RPO codes. I think the dealer gave me a GMVIS sheet on the truck, but I'm out of town and don't have it in from of me.The trucks lists a KG8 which is 130A. I assume the word generator is the same as alternator?

So now I'm sort of confused. Aftermarket applications call for either a 105A or 145A for my truck model and year. Why did they put a 130A in? Is 130A now obsolete? 

Lastly, I was told by the dealer years ago that beefing up the alternator is not good unless you are constantly using the amps produced like an ambulance. My engine is under warranty, and the last thing I want to do is void it. Say I currently have a 130A, and want to put a 145A or 220A in and leave everything stock, would running a higher output alternator ruin anything if I'm not constantly running a plow, spreader, or drawing the amps provided continuously??

Sorry if I may sound ignorant, I've just had a lot of bad luck with my truck, and I'm trying to educate myself on what's best.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Running a higher amp alt will not hurt anything when your not needing the amps. When u need the amps they will be there


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

buckhigh;1521200 said:


> Lastly, I was told by the dealer years ago that beefing up the alternator is not good unless you are constantly using the amps produced like an ambulance.


I imagine that what they meant is that the alternator may somehow suffer reduced life if it's oversized, or maybe you could sacrifice a small amount of fuel economy. I can't begin to guess how it could hurt anything else. Maybe someone with more expertise than me can explain it.

Thanks to the Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act they can't _void_ your warranty as a whole no matter what you do to it; the Act only allows them to deny a specific claim if they can prove that your modification caused the failure. Reality is, of course, less cut-and-dry; they'll probably always try to weasel out of any repair they can find an excuse for, betting that you won't want to take it to court to force them to cover it. Modifications to vehicles under warranty are always a gamble. You gotta pay to play, and that risk is your cost.


----------



## buckhigh (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah, well I'm very interested in the alternators 'dieselss' recommended by dcpowerinc.com, but I want to talk it over with the dealer before I decide to upgrade anything. I'm not about to risk a $6k engine warranty over a $300 alternator.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't think.they would but talk it over with them. But they might still steer you away from upgrading, just b/c of the warrenty. I would even call and talk with dcpower or simular and see what they say


----------

